# herbal antibiotic



## Quiver0f10 (Jun 17, 2003)

I am trying to gather an emergency kit for my house and was wondering what would be a natural/herbal anibiotic to have on hand?

Thanks!


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

The following is a list of herbs which have antibiotic properties. None will be a fast-acting or as effective as a prescription antibiotic, and the level of antibiotic in each will vary considerably (it's usually quite small). All have other properties as well, which may make them unsuitable for some conditions. Their action is usually very mild indeed. In short, they might not work well enough or fast enough for most conditions requiring an antibiotic. They will not all work on all organisms.

Chamomile, Echinacea, Garlic, Goldenseal, Hops, Juniper Berries, Pao DâArco, Peach Bark, Red Clover, Rosemary Oil, Thyme, Turmeric

Here's a list of Anti-microbial herbs. Anti-microbial herbs can help the body to destroy or resist pathogenic micro-organisms. Ditto the warnings above.

Aniseed, Calendula, Caraway oil, Catâs Claw, Chilli, Cloves, Coriander, Echinacea, Elecampane, Eucalyptus, Fennel, Feverfew, Garlic, Gentian, Juniper, Liquorice, Lovage, Marjoram, Mint, Olive, Pau DâArco, Plantain, Rosemary, Rue, Sage, Southernwood, St. Johnâs Wort, Tea-tree, Thyme, Usnea, Uva-Ursi, Wormwood

These lists are by no means comprehensive!


----------



## Quiver0f10 (Jun 17, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## heelpin (Nov 18, 2003)

Colloidal Silver, Potassium Iodide (Liquid), Tea Tree Oil, Aerobic Oxygen, Miracle II Soap and Neutralizer.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

I've also had good luck with Yarrow and on occasion Marshmallow for topical skin infections.


----------



## scott (May 11, 2002)

not really herbal ...but i read it on the internet so it must be true ...

http://www.news-medical.net/?id=19109


----------



## Franzia (Jul 13, 2004)

I recently got that flu that was going around that keeps coming back 3 or 4 or more times! It would not go away. Being a breast cancer survivor an having had my lifetime limit of chemotherapy, left me with no immune system. My friend, who is very literate in herbal remedies, brought me GSE (Grapefruit Seed Extract). I took it 3 or 4 times a day and saw a very quick improvement and was pretty much all better in 3 -5 days. It's recommended to take for a full 10 days as one would prescription antibiotics. It's very bitter like the bitter in grapefruit without the sweet. You mix so many drops in a liquid. Orange or grapefruit juice works but I mixed mine in my Emergen-C and chugged it down with no problem. My neighbor came down with a severe sinus infection and I gave it to him and he got the same quick results. Best to google it or read up on it online. It has many, many methods of use. I mixed it into saline nasal spray bottle and sprayed it right into the infected area. You can apply it topically to rashes, irritations, bites, etc. I have this book which is absolutely invaluable in herbal remedies! 

Herbal Antibiotics: Natural Alternatives for Treating Drug-Resistant Bacteria

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...t_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&v=glance

Astragalus is deemed a better, safer alternative to Echinacea - you can take it longer and it seemed to work better healing up my flu. 

I wouldn't be without Witch Hazel and Sea Breeze and the old fashioned brown Listerine, Tea Tree Oil - and Dawn Original Blue dish soap. It's what they use to get the crap off birds, ducks, penguins, etc. when they get into oil spills. 

Good idea you have! We all should do it and be prepared for whatever befalls us.

Franzia


----------



## countrykidz (May 12, 2008)

Some of the best I have found, garlic, children's echinacea & goldenseal, olive leaf extract, oregano oil (very powerful-and shouldn't be used more than 10 days straight and then take at least 2 weeks break) colloidal silver. Also, if using fresh garlic, you can chop it very fine and heat a small amount in olive leaf oil for earaches. Onion can also be used this way-just chop the onion finely, heat in very small amount of water, strain, and drop into ear (very soothing). The oregano oil can also be used topically to soothe the ear-(open a capsule and stroke behind ear. 

Also good to keep on hand to help for stomach upsets, probiotics, shelf stable form.


----------



## Simpler Times (Nov 4, 2002)

Don't forget toothache plant. It is not only good for numbing the mouth but is also a lymph system stimulent and purported to be effective against a wide range of microbial organisms. Of particular note is its use against lyme disease and malaria. Check out this article:

http://www.b-and-t-world-seeds.com/Horizon.htm


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

I like Golden Seal myself. It's not very expensive and you can make a paste out of the powder (break open a capsule) to put on wounds. I used it as a paste when my nephew had empitigo and it cleared it up after a few applications.

Also, keep some activated charcoal capsules - they are great for gastro viruses and can stop diarrhea pretty quick by breaking two caps into a small bottle of gatorade, or water and drinking it. 2x in within a 4 hr period will really help. Of course it turns BMs black, but that won't hurt anything.
This is what they use when they pump peoples stomachs to absorb toxins, so it's perfect for gastro viruses, or what is deemed the stomach flu.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Burdock


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I am a Wellness Counselor and I have oregeno leaf tincture, colloidal silver, Water of Life & liquid zinc from Water OZ and grapefruit seed extract in our kit. As well as for topical stuff lavendar oil, eucalyptus oil, & tea tree oil. The main things I use though are from Systemic Formulas and they are VIVI (viruses), Bactrex (bacteria), VRM# (parasites), and Fungdx (fungus). GREAT FORMULAS! You can only buy the latter through health professionals but they work and work fast.


----------



## recyclerguy (May 15, 2008)

lay a dried bullfrog skin over a burn. 

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_hb5255/is_200308/ai_n20262169

lots of amphibian skins have very powerful anitmicrobial agents.


----------

